# Mahindra E350 Diesel help please



## Stan kelly (May 28, 2019)

I am hoping some one can help me. I am new to diesels and bought an 2000 Mahendra. It smokes all the time. I believe In. Have a bad injector dumping fuel in one cylinder. I cracked the line at the pump slightly and it quit smoking. I cracked the other two one at a time and and it sounded way different. A new injector at the local tractor place is 400. A lot to see if I am correct. Any help would be great. I thought about swapping the injectors around to see if it moves. Help please first tractor diesel guy here


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The pump guy should pick up on your post, damn sight cheaper to have the injectors serviced.
don't suppose you have thought of tipping some injector cleaner in the fuel tank to see if that will improve it somewhat, and another is to run the engine at full working revs with a load, if that don't work, then the injectors will require servicing.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Stan, where are u located.?? If its in the States, I can redo them..
To be honest, if its smoking that bad, "I" wouldnt run it anymore than to pull it into the shop to remove ALL the injectors..
U stand the chance of washing down a cylinder..


----------



## Stan kelly (May 28, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> Stan, where are u located.?? If its in the States, I can redo them..
> To be honest, if its smoking that bad, "I" wouldnt run it anymore than to pull it into the shop to remove ALL the injectors..
> U stand the chance of washing down a cylinder..


Yea sir I am in GA Inloosend the front cylinder and it quit smoking totally so I am thinking it is that injector. The injectors are F002C70007 and rhe nozzle is DSLA144P949. And 971060309 with 902 in side a circle. What would be the cost? Thank you


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry.. I just saw this.. & for some reason I didnt get a notification..??
Anyway.. I cant seem to find that nozzle for some reason.. & seeing its the weekend, my suppliers are closed.. I'll check on Monday..
I assume u took it apart seeing u have all those #'s.. was the pintle stuck.??{center}


----------

